# Ok...... Its not a TT!!!



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

Having sold my TT at the start of year to facilitate a house move, I have, for the time being, had to go for something a little more sensible/affordable!! 

I do miss the TT but I am enjoying this car more than I thought I would when I bought it. It has a few extras including BOSE, Cruise Control and Heated Seats etc. It's also very comfortable and quiet... :roll: (I am definately getting old!!!)

Thought I would post a few piccies I took today. As ever, I timed my photo-shoot to coincide with the only 30 minute period of the whole day when the sun wasnt shining!!!  :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice motor, a work collegue has one and I was suitably impressed 

Enjoy!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Even though I cant stand the corporate grill thats a nice looking car. You have to hand it to Audi, they make classy, well designed and fantastically built cars, might not be the most exciting but for daily runners IMO they wipe the floor with BMW/Merc etc


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Agree with Leg, looks far better than the VW Golf, BMW 1-series and the Merc A-class.

Good choice, enjoy while you wait for the MKII TT. 8)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Looks the business 8) - although I agree with the comment about the grille (still can't bring myself to like it)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Just out of interest - where was the pic taken ??


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Very Nice

My TT goes this week  and I pick up an A3 S line 2.0T Sportback Special Edition DSG.

This will be our more practical car. The Mark II should turn upat the end of the year  and then we will be a two car family!

It will be a long wait...


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the comments........ I know the new corporate grill is a bit 'marmite', but I have grown to prefer it to the old one. Horses for Courses and all that!! Its also a case of having to like it as every model from the range now comes with it in some form or other........



GW1970 said:


> Just out of interest - where was the pic taken ??


I would love to say the end of my drive.... :roll: but it is actually Houghton Tower in Lancashire.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice pics.

I don't mind the new style grille. It's beginning to grow on me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice looking A3 not a lover of the Audi grill but it looks better on some colours than others and it defo looks better on a silver car


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice car and everything, but it always amazes me when people say that they're selling their TT for something more affordable.

Am I missing something?

How can a brand new A3 be more affordable than an older TT?

:?:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> Nice car and everything, but it always amazes me when people say that they're selling their TT for something more affordable.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


Because you arent inspired to spend:

1. Â£150 on cleaning products
2. Â£10 on a red bulb cos it looks 'cool' :roll: 
3. Â£1200 to make it a few cm lower

Is why ANY sensible car is cheaper to run than a TT lol

PS. Guilty of 1, 2 and 3 lol


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I do like the car and do in actual fact love the new front grill. But im with Kell on this one. Leg i know we all get tempted, but you don't have to spend that sort of money on a TT. Apart from my sound system(Which will come out of it and go into the new one). Ive not spent a penny modding my car.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Kell said:


> Nice car and everything, but it always amazes me when people say that they're selling their TT for something more affordable.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


Depends on how you finance it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> I do like the car and do in actual fact love the new front grill. But im with Kell on this one. Leg i know we all get tempted, but you don't have to spend that sort of money on a TT. Apart from my sound system(Which will come out of it and go into the new one). Ive not spent a penny modding my car.


In all seriousness I dont think the TT, apart from the MPG maybe on the 3.2, is more expensive than many 'usual' cars if left alone. Once you start messing with stuff like 19 inch wheels tyre prices get silly but tbh, its worth every penny and modding it, for me, has added a whole new dimension. Reading magazines to find my next mod has given me something to do on the sh1tter too yay!

And at Â£26500 new for the std car if I had left it alone (nigh on Â£5k in mods in its first 3 months) it would have been a fairly sensible investment. Well, as cars go that is.

Im the last person who should be modding his car bearing in mind my circumstances, but since when did common sense apply to cars eh ;-)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car and everything, but it always amazes me when people say that they're selling their TT for something more affordable.
> ...


But surely, if you own an older car, it's better to keep it than to buy something brand new and suffer the depreciation all over again. Or do people just ignore that factor?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


More affordable for them means less monthly payments. During the payment period, depreciation is not a considered factor as it only affects you when the repayment period is finished. So people tend to ignore this, by just pushing the problem to the future.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

Kell said:


> Nice car and everything, but it always amazes me when people say that they're selling their TT for something more affordable.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


I know where your coming from Kell, but in my circumstances it made sense.

My TT was nearly three years old when I sold it and hence would soon be out of warranty. If I had kept it I would, for peace of mind, have opted for an extended warranty via Audi/Warranties Online etc meaning a few hundred pounds outlay.

My insurance premium has halved from Â£650 to just over Â£300.

The A3 being new and on variable servicing should not need the bonnet lifting (touch wood!) for 2 years, nor will it need any wear and tear items like tyres/brake discs etc with the mileage I cover.

Last but not least (and perhaps the main reason) is I got a 15% discount off the purchase price through a family friend, who is involved in some sponsorship with Audi. This will hopefully lessen the depreciation issues.

I basically needed a car that required a minimal outlay over the next two years and the A3 seems to tick all the boxes. Dont get me wrong though.... I dont enjoy being sensible with my cars but needs must on this occasion.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I like the S3 might try and tempt the wife in to one when she tires of the Saab ragtop


----------

